# Buffed im IE8



## Kintaro221 (8. April 2008)

hi Liebes Buffed Team
Ich hab euch eine schlechte Nachricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe mir heute die IE8 Beta gezogen, und da funktioniert buffed.de nicht korrekt, ist zwar nicht weiter schlimm, ich komme an die funktionen ran, nur stimmts mit dem aussehen nicht so ganz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen, ihr habt ja noch n wenig zeit bis IE8 Offiziell da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse Kintaro221


----------



## x3n0n (8. April 2008)

Hm, lass uns mal überlegen warum es mit der BETA vom IE8 nicht geht... *fg*
Vielleicht, weil die Software noch Bugs enthält? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betatest

//Edit: Das kann auch passieren, wenn du JavaScript deaktivierst.


----------



## Kintaro221 (8. April 2008)

Ich weiss ja als Programmierer was BETA heisst, ich wollte die Mitarbeiter von buffed.de nur freundlicherweise darauf hinweisen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (8. April 2008)

Jop, aber ich schätze das es in allen Releases normal aussieht, von daher liegts zu 99% an der Beta-Version und nicht an buffed selbst.

Oder wie gesagt am Sperren von JavaScript...


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Jop, aber ich schätze das es in allen Releases normal aussieht, von daher liegts zu 99% an der Beta-Version und nicht an buffed selbst.
> 
> Oder wie gesagt am Sperren von JavaScript...



Bis zum Release von IE Version 8, haben wir garantiert auch den überarbeiteten Code der Startseite online - von daher, dürfte die Darstellung auf dem Screenshot dann Geschichte sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airness (10. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> haben wir garantiert auch den überarbeiteten Code der Startseite online



Oje, dann gibts wieder neue Möglichkeiten noch mehr blinkende, vorsichhinlaufende Werbebanner einzubauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

IE Benutzer haben das auch gar nicht anders verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2008)

Airness schrieb:


> Oje, dann gibts wieder neue Möglichkeiten noch mehr blinkende, vorsichhinlaufende Werbebanner einzubauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abgesehen davon *g* gibts dann weniger Tabellen, mehr DIV-Kram (also etwas schnellerer Aufbau) und bei erweiterter Login-Box, verrutscht der Content nicht mehr (im IE).


----------



## Tassy (16. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> IE Benutzer haben das auch gar nicht anders verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja wie man es nimmt.... ;P


----------



## LorthBoggy (17. April 2008)

Mein Firefox geht of auf Safari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder manchmal zu Opra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2008)

Und ich hielt das bisher immer für eine Schauergeschichte die Admins ihren Systemnutzern erzählen, dann gibt es den IE Benutzer also doch noch?!


----------



## ApoY2k (17. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> IE Benutzer haben das auch gar nicht anders verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed

Das Ding gehört endlich mal verboten...


----------



## Bawagrog (17. April 2008)

Eigentlich sollte jede seite so aufgebaut sein:

```
<!--[if IE]>Kein Zutritt für Internet explorer user<![endif]>
<![if !IE]>Der normale content<![endif]>
```


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. April 2008)

Was ist am Internet Explorer so schlecht?
Firefox ist auch nicht besser.

Ich empfehle für diesen Fall diese Seite.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Was ist am Internet Explorer so schlecht?
> Firefox ist auch nicht besser.
> 
> Ich empfehle für diesen Fall diese Seite.



Liest sich wie das Zusammenstellung eines Opera-Fanbois .. *g*


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. April 2008)

Dacht ich auch. ;D
Eigentlich wird Firefox da vom IE untergebuttert.
Das witzige ist, dass es nur immer am Rande angemerkt ist, dass Opera in diesem und jenen aber sowieso besser ist, das aber nicht zur Diskussion steht, weil die Firefox-Fanbois noch nie was von Opera gehört haben.. :]

Ist aber trotzdem interessant.
Ich kann diese ganzen "ich bin so pseudo-schlau und weiß, dass Firefox besser ist als IE, ich weiß aber nicht warum" Leute nicht ab, sorry.
Die haben nur mal gehört, dass es besser sein soll und halten sich jetzt für ganz schlau.
Wer mir vernünftige Gründe (Gewohnheit zählt nicht) nennen kann, Firefox anderen Browsern vorzuziehen, bekommt einen imaginären Keks.
Alle anderen Leute mag ich nicht. ;]


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wer mir vernünftige Gründe (Gewohnheit zählt nicht) nennen kann, Firefox anderen Browsern vorzuziehen, bekommt einen imaginären Keks. Alle anderen Leute mag ich nicht. ;]



Ok.. FF... mh .. es ist nicht von Microsoft, hat nicht zusätzlich zu den eigenen Sicherheitslücken noch umschiffbare ActiveX-Blockaden, weil keine Funtionen in dieser Richtung, er ist nicht so pingelig und w3c-konform-fixiert, was das umsetzn von kleinem Testsche*ss erheblich erleichtert, achja und meine Eltern kapieren den Umgang mit dem Browser sofort. *g* .. Hab ich schon erwähnt...  das ich übrigens zudem Opera und Konquerer hasse? *g* Und zum Schluss noch folgendes: Das ist meine Sichtweise - ich zwing sie niemanden auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Mai 2008)

Der IE8 soll ja immerhin endlich mal HTML4.01 konform sein ....

Wäre ja doch schon ein Fortschritt gegenüber den aktuellen Versionen ;-)


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wer mir vernünftige Gründe (Gewohnheit zählt nicht) nennen kann, Firefox anderen Browsern vorzuziehen, bekommt einen imaginären Keks.
> Alle anderen Leute mag ich nicht. ;]



Wenn auch mit Verspätung:
NoScript & AdBlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn auch mit Verspätung:
> NoScript & AdBlock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat der IE7 nicht auch nen AdBlocker drin ? Oder so was ähnliches ?


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Hat der IE7 nicht auch nen AdBlocker drin ? Oder so was ähnliches ?



Du meinst vermutlich den Popup-Blocker.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich den Popup-Blocker.


Hmm ... ja .... da sieht man ,wie selten ich den IE benutze ;-)


----------

